# What non-knife product are you wanting to buy?



## Don Nguyen (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been GASing (gear acquisition syndrome) for this swingaway hitting thing; it's basically a tee on steroids. I don't play baseball really, but I love to go catch and batting. I'd go everyday if I could. There's a local batting cage bar in town that I spend a bit too much money at.

This will be the ultimate in stress relief and overall entertainment for me. 

What are you GASing for?


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 21, 2013)

I need a new marine bilge pump....


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd like to get a surf board before summer ends in San Diego.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 21, 2013)

Large touch screen head unit for my car. And speakers. And another amp.


----------



## berko (Jun 21, 2013)

is a atoma 140 a non knife product?


----------



## berko (Jun 21, 2013)

if not, id go for a mini john cooper works.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 21, 2013)

New socks and underwear. Some sandals for the summer. ... Seems so dull compared to - well, you know.


----------



## jalanpipes (Jun 21, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> I'd like to get a surf board before summer ends in San Diego.



But summer never ends in San Diego. ;-)

I've got a pair of boards for sale if you're interested.


----------



## panda (Jun 21, 2013)

what else is there???


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 21, 2013)

Cutting boards? Butcher blocks? Hmm...


----------



## Dusty (Jun 21, 2013)

Either a Kamado grill, or wood oven, or some kind of outdoor cooking setup.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 21, 2013)

Within reach? Knocked one off the list yesterday by winning an online auction for a solid koa concert uke. The photos and description make is appear to be almost new, which would put my winning bid plus shipping at less than half the price of a new one. Solid wood ukes are pretty expensive considering they're factory-made in China and Southeast Asia. Even at the price I paid it is expensive considering I have yet to get close to mastering a few chords. But like Japanese knives, even just playing a cheap laminated uke for a bit leads to addiction, known as UAS (ukulele acquisition syndrome). I have open alerts on CL, Kiiji (aka eBay Classifieds) and eBay for many more.

Similarly, the Irish whistle or penny whistle is a very cheap instrument to buy and learn. Many of the best whistle players use cheap, factory-made whistles that cost less than $10. But picking one up and learning a few melodies instantly leads to WhOAD (whistle obsessive acquisition disorder). Within a month of finding an old Guinness-branded Walton whistle in one of my storage boxes, I acquired six more inexpensive soprano (D) whistles ($10-$35!) along with two custom, telescopic Ds ($100+) for when I travel. Whistles start at about $10 and collectible customs can go up over $1000. I will never be good enough to justify a one of those, but knowing that many of the best Irish Traditional Music artists recording today make their livings playing sub-$100 whistles makes this a somewhat unique obsession. I have my eye on a few soprano whistles in other keys and one or two "low" (tenor) whistles in C and D.

I blame my ADHD.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 21, 2013)

I gotta see that uke when you get it. Pictures please!


----------



## mhenry (Jun 21, 2013)

New Watch


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/triathlon/speed_concept_7_series/


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 21, 2013)

A bandsaw, new big-boy sander, lots of belts and discs.....
...I guess it's all knife related though.
OK, some Blantons and some Knappogue Castle.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 21, 2013)

First of all, I need to find a decent room in a shared apartment, that's the best I can afford right now (they run around $850+/month out here unless you want to share a dump and one bathroom with 4 others...). 

As for acquisitions, I would love a Green Egg but that will remain a dream for some time. More realistically, if I can set up my espresso gear in the new place, I will be saving up for a Behmor coffee roaster. And I need new shoes...

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 21, 2013)

Salty, I'd think that these would be on your short list:







:justkidding:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 21, 2013)

my next purchase of significance will be a new hunting backpack.

wife said i cant charge it..so i am brown bagging lunches and making coffee at home. crazy how $900 can be saved up. current trajectory shows me buying this thing first week of July!!


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 21, 2013)

I need a new pellet rifle and a cross bow. Squirrels and deer need harvesting this fall.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 21, 2013)

Squirrels? Must be very upstate> LOL I'm only kidding, do you really eat them? I thought that was a Ozark thing? If you say you do I won't believe you until I see something edible you make from them. I'm still sticking to yuck


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 21, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> I gotta see that uke when you get it. Pictures please!



Hopefully the seller shipped it today, but until I get it, this is what it looks like:

View attachment 16247


View attachment 16248


View attachment 16249


----------



## JPizzzle (Jun 21, 2013)

Rocket espresso r58 :O


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jun 21, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Large touch screen head unit for my car. And speakers. And another amp.



That!^ 

Also I am looking to get a reflex sight for one of my guns


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got it and took it on a badass trail today, i'm beat! Stumpjumper Comp 29


----------



## DSChief (Jun 21, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my next purchase of significance will be a new hunting backpack.
> 
> wife said i cant charge it..so i am brown bagging lunches and making coffee at home. crazy how $900 can be saved up. current trajectory shows me buying this thing first week of July!!



900!! what the , { appropriate xplenitives inserted here } are you buying? a Kifaru Timberline W/ Duplex frame can be had for 
around 700.00


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2013)

High power horns for my Ducati.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 21, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> I need a new pellet rifle and a cross bow. Squirrels and deer need harvesting this fall.



Tree rat makes a fine meal. The next for is going to be a 2014 Z-28. I'll just run the little bastages over.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 21, 2013)

Macbook Air, Ion Torrent 318 chips...


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 21, 2013)

Lemond Poprad, or any nice ish cross bike. If anyone has one in 55-57 let me know, the roads in my new hood are rough and there are some nice off road possibilities offered by the levee near my house.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 21, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I just got it and took it on a badass trail today, i'm beat! Stumpjumper Comp 29



Something like this after I get my new place taken care of. (buying out my sister for my dads place.)


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 22, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> Lemond Poprad, or any nice ish cross bike. If anyone has one in 55-57 let me know, the roads in my new hood are rough and there are some nice off road possibilities offered by the levee near my house.



I have two Specialized Crossroads Pros from the late 90's that are mint. These are Hybrids. I'm sure they are not equal to the Lemond but the price wouldn't be any where near those either. IIR both frames are 20's and I'm not sure of the conversion size...Maybe 52?
Just shoot me a pm if you want more info or photos.

Dave


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 22, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Squirrels? Must be very upstate> LOL I'm only kidding, do you really eat them? I thought that was a Ozark thing? If you say you do I won't believe you until I see something edible you make from them. I'm still sticking to yuck



squirrels are delicious. best stock i've ever made was with a bunch of squirrel bones. 

pellet rifle? may i suggest a Sheridan Blue Streak, lovingly modified by Mac1 airguns? i have a stock one and it is a cannon..his "steroid" guns are supposedly amazing.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 22, 2013)

A bandsaw, or a new hybrid 2 iron.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 22, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I just got it and took it on a badass trail today, i'm beat! Stumpjumper Comp 29



Nice! I have an 07' Rockhopper that I love, but I really want a road bike.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been pre approved and looking to buy my first house!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 22, 2013)

a mechanical keyboard with mx brown switches, nvidia gtx 770 / 780, and a 3 terabyte hard drive for back ups, 42 inch tv.

all are wants. not really needs. 

i need a new 5.1 amp, my old one is getting pretty wonky, it's ten years old and left channel is pretty much broken. a new paint job for my car, fix up my car's audio set up (pretty much shot as well), a new set of tires. these are what i need at the moment.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 22, 2013)

I really like the lemond geo, I have a really long torso, and they have these super long top tubes that make them comfy for me. I ride a Zurich now and it fits really well.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 23, 2013)

Kyle said:


> I've been pre approved and looking to buy my first house!



Congrats. Nothing compares to buying your first home. 

Dave


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 23, 2013)

A 32inch tv and a new car


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 23, 2013)

Uma Thurman fuzzy slippers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 24, 2013)

well, i just ordered my pack. so check that off the list 

next? a new Santa Cruz full suspension cross country mountain bike. this will take a miracle.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Parts to finish my Surly Pug build before fall, and some Old Man Mountain racks for my off road touring bike. Oh, and the money to pay my past due Comcast bill so we have TV and Internet again.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jun 24, 2013)

Ammo. I still can't find it anywhere, at least for the prices I can pay for it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 24, 2013)

greasedbullet said:


> Ammo. I still can't find it anywhere, at least for the prices I can pay for it.



Remember when things rebound. Buy cheap, stack deep.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 24, 2013)

What, you can't reload????


----------



## daveb (Jun 24, 2013)

FWIW Georgia Arms has 38 and 357 in stock now. They are my bullet store of choice.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jun 25, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> What, you can't reload????



Good luck finding primers. I haven't seen them in months.


----------



## RobinW (Jun 25, 2013)

JPizzzle said:


> Rocket espresso r58 :O



Almost this.

Looking at Either a Rocket Cellini Evo2 or the ECM Technika IV Profi/Sw and of course either a Mazzer Mini E Type B or Macap M5D


----------



## jalanpipes (Jun 25, 2013)

RobinW said:


> Almost this.
> 
> Looking at Either a Rocket Cellini Evo2 or the ECM Technika IV Profi/Sw and of course either a Mazzer Mini E Type B or Macap M5D



I've got a Mazzer Mini...but I really want a Mahlkönig K30 vario. Sadly, the mazzer works fine and my espresso bar may not be happy with a new friend. :-(


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 25, 2013)

well, MuchoBocho has me pondering a vacuum chamber and a sous vide....and a torch....and a siphon. dammit.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

oh..i do NEED an assault rifle. for the impending Apocalypse.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> oh..i do NEED an assault rifle. for the impending Apocalypse.



Too bad you live in California...unless you mean a semi-auto? (assault rifles are full auto and expensive/difficult to attain)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Too bad you live in California...unless you mean a semi-auto? (assault rifles are full auto and expensive/difficult to attain)



true..my apocalypse will need to be address in small ammo doses. i want a Socom 16.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> true..my apocalypse will need to be address in small ammo doses. i want a Socom 16.



Ain't that the truth. Could always lust after a Tavor?


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I got a killer stereo in my car now so I am onto lusting after an FDE ACOG x6 with reflex sight for my MR-556.... Good thing my wife thinks I only paid $250 for my MR-556 so maybe she will think an ACOG is like $150 lol


----------



## JPizzzle (Jun 28, 2013)

RobinW said:


> Almost this.
> 
> Looking at Either a Rocket Cellini Evo2 or the ECM Technika IV Profi/Sw and of course either a Mazzer Mini E Type B or Macap M5D



Nice, I was looking at the evo2 also, but got a good deal on the r58. Haven't hit the purchase button though-hah crazy money. I'm going to pair it with the vario since I got a deal on that too and I read it performs better than the mazzer mini, just with poorer build quality. One day i'll uprade to something crazier though-like a compak k10-but the thing is hugeeeee


----------



## stopbarking (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds silly, but right now I'd like to buy a night out for a great meal. The wife and I had our 5th anniversary and toured a bunch of Texas distilleries and wineries. Spent WWWAAAYYY too much money on roughly a case of wine. Now I'm stuck trying to make boneless, skinless chicken breasts (water added) tasty.

It was worth it though. Texas makes some damn fine wine. Good thing we only drink about 2 bottles a month.

Line cooks need a raise. Universally.


----------



## eaglerock (Jun 28, 2013)

Canon 6D to replace my 5D mark 1


----------

